# Combination of remedies helps



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello, everybody. This is what makes my life tolerable after 6 years of studies, trials and lots of errors indealing with IBS C.I take bentyl 3 times a day 30 min. before I eat. Enzymes and L-Glutamin right before each meal and Primal Defenseprobiotic right after meals. Before I go to bed I take 50 mg of antidepressant. Helps me to sleep.Sometimes I make mistakes in my IBS diet (Heather recommended) like to-day. I decided to taste POLENTA. I cooked it in Mcwave according to the instructions on the label and had a very intense gas production.I learned to take Charcoal 5 capsules immediately when I feel bloated and gassy. I did so and gas calmed down . In I hour I took 4 more caps of charcoal and that was the end of gas.Most important to stay optimistic. IBS is not fatal. Good luck to all.


----------

